# remove screw



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Hi all - how would you approach removing this screw. It's one of the screws that holds on the brake disk on a Honda. The Philips tip on the impact wrench broke off when I was attempting to remove - the other three were easy.:smile: Try to drill out just the small piece so I can get another Philips on it? Drill out the whole screw? Appreciate any advice


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

HEAT!!!!!!!!!!! then soak with some break free.HEAT again...then use an impact driver and it should come out, just clean the broken tip out of the screw,,


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

woodchopper65 said:


> HEAT!!!!!!!!!!! then soak with some break free.HEAT again...then use an impact driver and it should come out, just clean the broken tip out of the screw,,


Yeah, I should of hit it with the heat after it didn't budge after 4 whacks. The tip of the impact drivers Philips screw is wedged in there pretty good. I bet the broken tip is some hard material. The piece seems wedged in there pretty good.


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack E said:


> Yeah, I should of hit it with the heat after it didn't budge after 4 whacks. The tip of the impact drivers Philips screw is wedged in there pretty good. I bet the broken tip is some hard material. The piece seems wedged in there pretty good.


can you tap it out with like an ice pick or very sharp punch? heat it before trying, that will expand the metal alittle and could help


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

I'll try the heat with a punch or pick-type-thing. I don't want to mess with drilling and "easy-outs" Thanks for the suggestion.


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

are you saving the rotor or replacing it?


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Replacing


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Drill it with a bit about the screw od size and the head will fall off. If it's hardened, slow speed and a few drops of cutting oil may be necessary.


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack E said:


> Replacing


then you could just take a disc cutter and make a slotted screw driver slot in the screw.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

There is no way to drill it if the tip of that bit is still in the hole, it would need to come out first.
If your lucky a dental pick or an awl may pop it out.
Woodchoppers suggest is the best so far them a tool like this should get it out.
http://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-3...7BCifyFf55J5QW4uDCIycaAvYm8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

joecaption said:


> There is no way to drill it if the tip of that bit is still in the hole, it would need to come out first.
> If your lucky a dental pick or an awl may pop it out.
> Woodchoppers suggest is the best so far them a tool like this should get it out.
> http://www.homedepot.com/p/TEKTON-3...7BCifyFf55J5QW4uDCIycaAvYm8P8HAQ&gclsrc=aw.ds


The tip of the bit is still in there. I was using an impact screw driver to get it out and the tip broke. I need to get that piece out otherwise I'm replacing the hub rather then just the disk. :surprise:Super hard drill bit, heat, PB blaster? I know what I'm doing today.


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack E said:


> The tip of the bit is still in there. I was using an impact screw driver to get it out and the tip broke. I need to get that piece out otherwise I'm replacing the hub rather then just the disk. :surprise:Super hard drill bit, heat, PB blaster? I know what I'm doing today.


one other method you can try, just for broken bolts in holes, heat the screw up and with a punch at the edge of the screw, use a hammer and try to tap the screw counter clockwise and see if it starts turning, rather than spinning it out from the center of the screw, the edge gives you more leverage in moving it..do you have a welder by chance?


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

woodchopper65 said:


> one other method you can try, just for broken bolts in holes, heat the screw up and with a punch at the edge of the screw, use a hammer and try to tap the screw counter clockwise and see if it starts turning, rather than spinning it out from the center of the screw, the edge gives you more leverage in moving it..


this ^

but don't use a punch. use a small sharp chisel.


----------



## SeniorSitizen (Sep 10, 2012)

Trying to not talk down to a mechanic, I just supposed taking the hard tip out first was a given.


----------



## ChuckF. (Aug 25, 2013)

I have a small set of titanium left-hand drill bits for things like that. Usually it will catch and start to turn out before you are too deep into it.


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

woodchopper65 said:


> one other method you can try, just for broken bolts in holes, heat the screw up and with a punch at the edge of the screw, use a hammer and try to tap the screw counter clockwise and see if it starts turning, rather than spinning it out from the center of the screw, the edge gives you more leverage in moving it..do you have a welder by chance?


Thanks, I'll give that a try. I just have a stick welder. One way or another I need to get the screw out. If I need to I'll get the hardest drill bit I can find and drill the whole thing out. Will tap new thread if needed.


----------



## woodchopper65 (Mar 28, 2016)

Jack E said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I just have a stick welder. One way or another I need to get the screw out. If I need to I'll get the hardest drill bit I can find and drill the whole thing out. Will tap new thread if needed.


best way, get a nut that the center is smaller than the diameter of the screw head, hold the nut with vise grips and burn a rod down the hole and weld the nut to the screw , then just use a socket on the nut and it will come out, use the same method if you break any bolts flush with whatever they are bolted into..


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

Jack E said:


> Thanks, I'll give that a try. I just have a stick welder. One way or another I need to get the screw out. If I need to I'll get the hardest drill bit I can find and drill the whole thing out. *Will tap new thread if needed*.


Ayuh,..... Those screws are Unnecessary,....

Ya don't need to put 'em back in, they serve No purpose, at All,....


----------



## Jack E (Mar 22, 2010)

Hey all - I wanted to loop back and let you know I got the screw out. I ended up cutting a slot with my metal cutter. I was able to get the impact driver on it and back it out. It took heat and PB Blaster but it finally broke loose. Thanks for all the advice.


----------



## Fix'n it (Mar 12, 2012)

Bondo said:


> Ayuh,..... Those screws are Unnecessary,....
> 
> Ya don't need to put 'em back in, they serve No purpose, at All,....


true

they are there to hold the rotor on the hub during assembly at the factories.


----------

